
Ask HN: What are you working on this week? - chilicuil
What projects are you working on for work or pleasure?<p>Please be descriptive and don’t hesitate to ask for help, advice or other guidance.
======
mindcrime
Working on some marketing collateral - specifically a document titled "Working
with Fogbeam" that describes our approach to engagements, and how we work to
ensure that we maximize the business value a customer receives from working
with us.

Beyond that, still tinkering with this AI bot[1] that I've been building as a
sandbox to work with AI techniques, and doing a lot of reading and studying.
Still working on leveling-up with both R and Common Lisp.

[1]:
[https://github.com/mindcrime/LearningAIML/tree/master/xmpp-a...](https://github.com/mindcrime/LearningAIML/tree/master/xmpp-
aiml-osgi-bot)

~~~
i336_
_Something something the OpenGenera "port" to Linux_

------
i336_
Another post just like this one was posted 4 hours afterwards:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10292247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10292247)

I say, track both ;P

------
eecks
Getting used to my new macbook and then starting my new news sharing project

------
rosspanda
LDAP integration for weblogin

